# Remington SPR (Spartan) 28 gauge



## Ray Adams (Feb 17, 2006)

Looking at getting a 28 gauge Spartan. Any comments, positive or negative on this gun? 

Any advice welcome.

Thanks.

Ray


----------



## ccavacini (Mar 9, 2005)

I've got the 28 gauge Baikal sxs...from what I understand, the same gun as the Spartan. EAA imports them. 

They are a Russian made shotgun. The problem I've heard about them is double firing after so many rounds. This seems to happen with guys who shoot skeet and put a lot of shells through them. 

I got mine to shoot over the pup and for some preserve/put and take hunting. 

Remington imports them and charges about 100.00 to put their name on them. To be fair to Remington, I'm not sure if their specs on the gun are different than the original Baikals.

Check this site for more details:
http://www.shotgunworld.com/bbs/viewforum.php?f=83&sid=30b26f117fbc64bb6b20625794655402


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

A friend picked up a Baikal 12 OU from Dicks it double fired and he had a couple delayed ignitions (yikes). It may have just had a lot of gunk in the action. He never opened it up to find out - just returned it.


----------



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

Ray, 
for what it is worth....On-Target in Kalamazoo has been buying up large lots of Traditions over and unders(they are new)......Make the trip...there are some VERY nice guns for around $500..........even in the .410 and 28 gauge......much smaller frame, engraving, etc....would have one if I had the money! Some of these guns are retailing in other stores for $900 + .......a way better gun for the money!

Dave


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

Dave - is the traditions a Fausti gun? $500 seems like a very good price.


----------



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

BarryPatch said:


> Dave - is the traditions a Fausti gun? $500 seems like a very good price.


YES! That is an excellent price for the gun (at least I think so!).....I was told that they brought in several different grades and so on.....worth checking out as they are a good deal for the $$$ I have seen them first hand and the gun listed above(remington) doesn't even compare in looks......Shooting, I cannot comment on since I have not shot either! They also have $50 cases of 28 gauge shells......

Dave


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Some people have had good sucess with the Baikals, and I have heard other stories like others have mentioned about doubling and other trouble. 

If you are interested in some pretty good deals, check out CDNN and download the catalog. . .they have a Verona (FAIR) 28/410 combo that I am eyeing from them that is going for $999 and it includes a hard case. The Veronas are neutral cast, so I like them being a lefty. They also have demo/blem guns that they sell as well that you can get a great deal on.

Another thing you will want to check is if the Baikal is on a 28 gauge or 20 gauge frame. . .I am guessing 20, so then you might as well get a 20 gauge.


Dave, thanks for the heads up on the 28 gauge shells. . .I might have to run down to on-target in the next few months.


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

yes On Target does have a great selection of Traditions in several grades and models. even combo kits I beleave 20 gauge and 410. I just cant make up my mind witch model. I am shure there will be a couple for our come try it shoot at SMGC. no date for it yet though


----------



## bps10ga (Nov 22, 2005)

i bought my daughter the spartan spr310 in 28 gauge over a year ago, i think i paid $350 for it at on-target in the used gun rack. i wouldn't hesitate to buy another one for me this time . It points well, shoots like a dream and I'm not afraid to scratch it. If i could just slow down on the number of boxes she shoots, buy the shells by the case and it's reasonable enough.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Remember Communism went out of business about 20 years ago. I think their guns can't be far behind. 

You get what you pay for. I would rather have a nice used 870 wingmaster that is quality made than some Commi junk that may or may not double or not fire at all. Listen to all the things you've heard about these guns. You don't hear the same stuff about, Rugers, Beretta's, Brownings etc.

If you're looking for a 28 gauge. Save your money and get a Reb Label. Best 28 on the market for under 4k. I think many on this site would agree with this.

Good luck on your search.


----------



## bps10ga (Nov 22, 2005)

I believe given a choice between the red label or the spartan most everyone would choose the red label hands down, everyone will have their own opinion. The real question is how many of us can put out that kind of coin with Michigan's economy? Some day I'll own one but for now it's all about what fits my daughter and what is even more important is that it puts a youth hunter in the field.


----------



## spice64 (Dec 1, 2004)

An 870 puts a youth in the field, A sparten puts a youth in the hospital. By the way I am a Browning man , and I understand everyone cant afford a citori, but once you shoot a citori you cant afford nothing less . Lawrence Spicer.


----------



## lking (Dec 14, 2004)

I have shot a Baikal ou for the last 3 years now and, suprisingly, really like the gun. No problems whatsoever. Based on my experience I would buy another.


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

BIGSP said:


> You don't hear the same stuff about, Rugers, Beretta's, Brownings etc.


I believe most brownings are now made in Japan?


----------



## chinamigarden (Oct 21, 2005)

BIGSP said:


> Remember Communism went out of business about 20 years ago. I think their guns can't be far behind.
> 
> You get what you pay for. I would rather have a nice used 870 wingmaster that is quality made than some Commi junk that may or may not double or not fire at all. Listen to all the things you've heard about these guns. You don't hear the same stuff about, Rugers, Beretta's, Brownings etc.
> 
> ...


All gun makers have some guns that are lemons. The difference is that few people repeat and repeat and repeat every problem they ever have heard about a Ruger, Beretta, or Browning. So many people bash these guns because they read on a board somewhere that a guy someone used to know had a cousin who had one of these that doubled on them.

I have the SPR310 in 12 gauge and I have put over 2000 shells through mine without a problem.


----------



## lking (Dec 14, 2004)

"I believe most brownings are now made in communist Japan"

Did I miss something? When did Japan resort back to a communist economic system?:yikes:


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

lking said:


> "I believe most brownings are now made in communist Japan"
> 
> Did I miss something? When did Japan resort back to a communist economic system?:yikes:


doh!


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

FieldWalker said:


> doh!


:lol: :lol: :lol: Wow, and you're college edumacated even! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

lking said:


> "I believe most brownings are now made in communist Japan"
> 
> Did I miss something? When did Japan resort back to a communist economic system?:yikes:


You did miss something!!! I never said that those guns were made in Russia. You may want to re read what I wrote.

I also have to say that 2000 rounds through a gun without a hitch is not a lot of shooting.

I can tell you that I have seen first hand a Stoeger double and go off when the safety was released. Don't try to tell me that these guns are great guns for the money. They are junk!!! I would rather my kid not hunt than hunt with something that has a high probablility of being unsafe.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

As far as a gun for a kids goes, the tried and true New England Arms single shot is always a great alternative for a kid.


----------



## Ruger1 (Sep 27, 2004)

I agree with all the negative comments on this thread concerning various "bargain basement" SxS and O/U. I spend a lot of time at a variety of gun clubs and these guns as a whole are nothing but a big headache. For instance: safety won't go on, safety won't go off, shell slips below the extractor, gun won't open, gun won't close, safety doesn't work and on and on..... . But the biggest problem that runs the gamut of these guns is being able to fire the second shot. 

Don't be so enamored with these guns just because of the price. Buy a gun - new or used- that is safe and reliable - like an 870.


Ruger1


----------



## lking (Dec 14, 2004)

Bigsp, I really don't know what your rant is all about regarding my quote. You have now completely lost me. I was pointing out the funny fact of "communist Japan" made by Fieldwalker. 

Just to let you in on this, Japan is no longer communist. :lol:


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

lking said:


> Bigsp, I really don't know what your rant is all about regarding my quote. You have now completely lost me. I was pointing out the funny fact of "communist Japan" made by Fieldwalker.
> 
> Just to let you in on this, Japan is no longer communist. :lol:


I apoligize. I assumed your comment was sent towards me. I never said that any of those guns ie. Berretta, Browning or Ruger were made in Russia or anywhere, I was just stating you don't hear about all the problems with those guns that you do with some of the others. 

Just a little history note for you as well. Japan has never been a communist nation.


----------



## bps10ga (Nov 22, 2005)

Well according to the posts my daughter is hunting with junk this year. i have purposely tried to make the spartan misfire due to what i have read in the last year and it just didn't happen and yes it could but then again that would apply to ANY firearm.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

bps10ga said:


> Well according to the posts my daughter is hunting with junk this year. i have purposely tried to make the spartan misfire due to what i have read in the last year and it just didn't happen and yes it could but then again that would apply to ANY firearm.


True but not as likely. I would bring the gun to reputable gunsmith and have them do a good once over.


----------



## Ruger1 (Sep 27, 2004)

BPS10ga. ---

Out of curiosity how did you "...purposefully try to make the Spartan mis-fire..." ? And out of curiosity again why would you unless you had serious concerns about the gun's safety.

Ruger1


----------



## uncletj (Aug 30, 2005)

lking said:


> Bigsp, I really don't know what your rant is all about regarding my quote. You have now completely lost me. I was pointing out the funny fact of "communist Japan" made by Fieldwalker.
> 
> Just to let you in on this, Japan is no longer communist. :lol:


Fieldwalker never used the word communist in his post.


----------



## bps10ga (Nov 22, 2005)

Ruger1, I am by no means a gunsmith but i have been around and shot a lot of firearms in my 32 years. I started of by loading both chambers put the gun on a rest ( pointed in a safe direction ) and started flipping the safety back and forth with a good amount of pressure, nothing happened. I then tried to push the trigger forward ( you can change which barrel fires first by pushing the trigger forward with the safety on) still nothing. I tried squeezing the trigger, pulling it hard and holding it back, pulling it in rapid succession not just one time but on multiple occasions. I even went as far as to see if a sudden shock would make it misfire ( no i didn't drop it ) still nothing. The reason i tried this was to see if was safe for my daughter to handle on her own, read into this how ever you would like but I abused the Spartan like nothing else I've owned before.


----------



## lking (Dec 14, 2004)

uncletj, not after he edited it he didn't.


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

lking said:


> uncletj, not after he edited it he didn't.


:help: (disregard my edited post  )


----------



## lking (Dec 14, 2004)

disregard all of mine. Sometimes things are better just left alone. 

BTW, I do like my Baikal!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 25, 2006)

I have two Baikal's, a 20 and a 12. I have had the 12 about 5 years now without any issues, and the 20 is about 2 years old, also with no issues. I like them, they fit me good and I shoot good with them. 

Most of the people that speak bad about them have never owned one, and their opinions are purely based off of what they've read somewhere, or heard from someone.


----------



## Ruger1 (Sep 27, 2004)

Never owned one but my opinions are based on what I've seen on trap and skeet fields and sporting clays courses.

Ruger1


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Just because it says Baikal, doesn't mean it is going to double or misfire, just the same as if it says Browning, Benelli, Rizzini, or Beretta doesn't mean it is going to perform flawlessly either. 

I'm sure there are some people out there with $150,000-$500,000 guns saying that all those mass produced guns are total junk.:lol:


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

omega58 said:


> Just because it says Baikal, doesn't mean it is going to double or misfire, just the same as if it says Browning, Benelli, Rizzini, or Beretta doesn't mean it is going to perform flawlessly either.
> 
> I'm sure there are some people out there with $150,000-$500,000 guns saying that all those mass produced guns are total junk.:lol:


Good points but, just like buying a dog with a good pedigree doesn't guarantee you anything. It stacks the deck in your favor and that's all we can do.


----------

